# Scream Cream



## Lifeiscomplicated

I was doing a bit of googling and came across this product called Scream Cream. It seems that Compounding Pharmacies are the only ones to make up this cream and it is being used as a Libido Treatment for female anorgasmia or sexual dysfunction. Apparently it is safe to use, however, I have not done any research on this product to know otherwise but it does sound good.

It is a transdermal cream which contains a combination of prescription and non-prescription components which should be applied to the clitoris or external genital area 30 mins prior to sex and the duration of effect ranges from 30 mins to 2 hrs. The cream apparently increases blood flow to the applied area to improve sensitivity, heightens both ease of stimulation and intensity of orgasm.

Has anyone used this product or something similar? 

Did it work for you or your partner?

Would you bother looking into it or trying it if you were have difficulties reaching orgasm?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Married but Happy

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> Has anyone used this product or something similar?
> 
> Did it work for you or your partner?


Yes, and yes. It's not only for sexual dysfunction; it can be used to increase responsiveness and pleasure reduced by post-menopausal hormone changes.

Edit: it is indeed a compounded, prescription product, and one of the components is bioidentical testosterone.


----------



## badsanta

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> Has anyone used this product or something similar?
> 
> Did it work for you or your partner?
> 
> Would you bother looking into it or trying it if you were have difficulties reaching orgasm?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I once tried K-Y INTENSE PLEASURE GEL | K-Y® and my wife honestly did not know if it helped or not. She was rather skeptical about using chemicals on such a sensitive area of her body, so after trying it once without any obvious results, we never tried it again. 

For someone having trouble reaching orgasm, my recommendation would be trying to use something that vibrates. Or just relax and shift the focus away from goal driven sex in favor of a strong emotional connection.


----------



## Mr. Nail

Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


----------



## jld

Mr. Nail said:


> Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, *I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.*


----------



## Andy1001

Mr. Nail said:


> Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


Goodness gracious great balls of fire!


----------



## rockon

Mr. Nail said:


> put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


My brother and I did this to our little brother when we were kids (put it in his underwear). 

I can still hear the screams.


----------



## Chris Taylor

Mr. Nail said:


> Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


I'm ashamed (not) to say that when I first started masturbating it was by humping my bed. Then a "friend" told me how to use my hand and suggested Ben-Gay as lube. Yeah, never again.


----------



## TX-SC

There are a number of personal lubricants on the market that are warming and are supposed to increase sensitivity. My wife and I are using one made for CVS pharmacy that works quite nicely!

Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

Married but Happy said:


> Yes, and yes. It's not only for sexual dysfunction; it can be used to increase responsiveness and pleasure reduced by post-menopausal hormone changes.
> 
> Edit: it is indeed a compounded, prescription product, and one of the components is bioidentical testosterone.


Hi Married but Happy, 

Did you need to use the cream for a long time and do you believe it is safe to use long term? I am wary of using hormone treatments such as HRT and would never consider taking it although this cream may be slightly different in its usage I just wonder if using long term could cause gynie cancers.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

badsanta said:


> I once tried K-Y INTENSE PLEASURE GEL | K-Y® and my wife honestly did not know if it helped or not. She was rather skeptical about using chemicals on such a sensitive area of her body, so after trying it once without any obvious results, we never tried it again.
> 
> For someone having trouble reaching orgasm, my recommendation would be trying to use something that vibrates. Or just relax and shift the focus away from goal driven sex in favor of a strong emotional connection.


Hi Badsanta,

Well, I did take your advice some months ago and purchased several different types of powerful vibes that you recommended, unfortunately, none of them were powerful enough to get the job done :frown2:


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

Mr. Nail said:


> Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


Hi Mr Nail,

Have no idea what Ben-Gay is but it sounds pretty painful.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

TX-SC said:


> There are a number of personal lubricants on the market that are warming and are supposed to increase sensitivity. My wife and I are using one made for CVS pharmacy that works quite nicely!
> 
> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Hi TX-SC,

Can you please let me know the name of the lube that you are using.


----------



## TX-SC

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> Hi TX-SC,
> 
> Can you please let me know the name of the lube that you are using.












Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


----------



## mary35

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> I was doing a bit of googling and came across this product called Scream Cream. It seems that Compounding Pharmacies are the only ones to make up this cream and it is being used as a Libido Treatment for female anorgasmia or sexual dysfunction. Apparently it is safe to use, however, I have not done any research on this product to know otherwise but it does sound good.
> 
> It is a transdermal cream which contains a combination of prescription and non-prescription components which should be applied to the clitoris or external genital area 30 mins prior to sex and the duration of effect ranges from 30 mins to 2 hrs. The cream apparently increases blood flow to the applied area to improve sensitivity, heightens both ease of stimulation and intensity of orgasm.
> 
> Has anyone used this product or something similar?
> 
> Did it work for you or your partner?
> 
> Would you bother looking into it or trying it if you were have difficulties reaching orgasm?
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I tried a product that was named scream cream - but don't know if it was the same one or not - and also other similar products. None of them worked for me, actually did nothing at all for me - except I had bad reactions to some of them. 

I feel for you - having had problems myself with arousal and orgasms for over a year after going through menopause. It was extremely frustrating - and i tried just about everything I could think of - including sinking lots of money in products, and vibrators. I eventually fixed it and can now reach orgasms almost every time I want (and even have multiples most times). Keep trying! Hopefully you too will find things that work for you. Good Luck!


----------



## Married but Happy

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> Hi Married but Happy,
> 
> Did you need to use the cream for a long time and do you believe it is safe to use long term? I am wary of using hormone treatments such as HRT and would never consider taking it although this cream may be slightly different in its usage I just wonder if using long term could cause gynie cancers.


It is intended to be used daily, but we've found that it can be used a few times a week and be effective - it may be different for someone else, so you'd have to experiment. It's a very low dose of testosterone applied topically, so I think it is quite safe, as such things go. Women do need a little bit of testosterone, and their natural levels decline with age, just like with men. It comes in a base that acts as a decent lubricant - makes it more fun to apply. And the cream does not contain any estrogen products which are the usual culprits in cancers that affect women. (Estradiol does come in a patch that and can help with libido too; it's a safer form of estrogen that is unlikely to increase cancer risk - my wife did use that for a couple of years, even though she previously had cancer - but it didn't have much effect so she stopped using it.) Progesterone supplements may also help, alone or along with the testosterone cream.


----------



## badsanta

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> Hi Badsanta,
> 
> Well, I did take your advice some months ago and purchased several different types of powerful vibes that you recommended, unfortunately, none of them were powerful enough to get the job done :frown2:


I went back and glanced through a few of your previous threads regarding your orgasm difficulties, and in brief you can have one, but only in one position while laying in a face down (I think alone in that context), and you also mentioned that you were subjected to some form of abuse when you were young. 

So if you purchased a hitachi (or similar) vibrator and that did not help, I do feel your frustrations as a couple. 

If I may ask, have you ever gone through any therapy? Also do you ever notice yourself responding to any erotic materials that are generally arousing (such as a steamy romance story, or researching/exploring your own sexuality online)? Do you ever find yourself ashamed of certain aspects of your sexuality that perhaps your forbid yourself to experience out of feeling that it would not be healthy or it would not in the best interest of your wellbeing to explore any further? 

In the meantime with regards to creams and lubricants that you hope to find helpful, by all means continue to explore. Particularly when you come across something that interests you and makes you curious. "Curiosity" itself is probably the most powerful sexual stimulate that you will ever encounter, so please do encourage yourself to remain curious!

Badsanta


----------



## GPC2012

Y'all remind me of that old cartoon picture of the man and woman running for the bathroom grabbing their crotches and the caption reads "Oh My God that was the Vicks"


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

Married but Happy said:


> It is intended to be used daily, but we've found that it can be used a few times a week and be effective - it may be different for someone else, so you'd have to experiment. It's a very low dose of testosterone applied topically, so I think it is quite safe, as such things go. Women do need a little bit of testosterone, and their natural levels decline with age, just like with men. It comes in a base that acts as a decent lubricant - makes it more fun to apply. And the cream does not contain any estrogen products which are the usual culprits in cancers that affect women. (Estradiol does come in a patch that and can help with libido too; it's a safer form of estrogen that is unlikely to increase cancer risk - my wife did use that for a couple of years, even though she previously had cancer - but it didn't have much effect so she stopped using it.) Progesterone supplements may also help, alone or along with the testosterone cream.


Thanks again Married but Happy for this info. 

I am assuming you need to have tests done by a doc to see if you warrant this medication?


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

TX-SC said:


> Sent from my LG-US996 using Tapatalk


Thanks TX-SC for your pic. I will see if there is something similar available here.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

mary35 said:


> I tried a product that was named scream cream - but don't know if it was the same one or not - and also other similar products. None of them worked for me, actually did nothing at all for me - except I had bad reactions to some of them.
> 
> I feel for you - having had problems myself with arousal and orgasms for over a year after going through menopause. It was extremely frustrating - and i tried just about everything I could think of - including sinking lots of money in products, and vibrators. I eventually fixed it and can now reach orgasms almost every time I want (and even have multiples most times). Keep trying! Hopefully you too will find things that work for you. Good Luck!


Thanks Mary! I think with me it's more complex.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

badsanta said:


> I went back and glanced through a few of your previous threads regarding your orgasm difficulties, and in brief you can have one, but only in one position while laying in a face down (I think alone in that context), and you also mentioned that you were subjected to some form of abuse when you were young.
> 
> So if you purchased a hitachi (or similar) vibrator and that did not help, I do feel your frustrations as a couple.
> 
> *If I may ask, have you ever gone through any therapy?*
> 
> *Also do you ever notice yourself responding to any erotic materials that are generally arousing (such as a steamy romance story, or researching/exploring your own sexuality online)?*
> 
> *Do you ever find yourself ashamed of certain aspects of your sexuality that perhaps your forbid yourself to experience out of feeling that it would not be healthy or it would not in the best interest of your wellbeing to explore any further?
> *
> 
> In the meantime with regards to creams and lubricants that you hope to find helpful, by all means continue to explore. Particularly when you come across something that interests you and makes you curious. "Curiosity" itself is probably the most powerful sexual stimulate that you will ever encounter, so please do encourage yourself to remain curious!
> 
> Badsanta


Hi Badsanta,

Yes, I have seen several therapists who were all unhelpful but agreed that the problem stems from childhood but not one would go further with counselling in that area or would refer me to someone who could help me. It's not that I dwell on the SA, in fact it never came up or was an issue for me in the past. It is only something that I have thought about in recent years and I am now questioning. Because obviously there is a big reason why I can't O with a partner but can by myself and I need to get to the bottom of this before it gets to the point where I will want to walk out on my marriage. 

I can totally understand why some women stop wanting sex if they are not getting anything out of it such as an orgasm. I mean why bother at all. What I found bizarre is that none of my past partners or husband have ever really queried why I can't or didn't O with them or that I have to masturbate in front of them for it to happen. They just accepted that is how I am and never really helped me (certainly not long term or consistently) with finding a solution. Obviously it didn't hurt their egos and more importantly if they came every time then all is good.

From doing my own research I'm hopeful that I have found someone who has experience in childhood trauma and is also a sex therapist. I have made an appointment to see her next week.

Enjoy it but still not enough to make it happen easily.

No I have no problems or hang ups with my sexuality, confidence, body image or the way I look. I am sexually experienced and I am not afraid to experiment.


----------



## Married but Happy

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> I am assuming you need to have tests done by a doc to see if you warrant this medication?


Blood tests aren't always needed. A hormone specialist would be ideal, if you have one nearby. The specific formulation is Testosterone 4 MG/ML (presumably that's 4 micrograms per milliliter) in Botanical Base 30.


----------



## badsanta

Lifeiscomplicated said:


> What I found bizarre is that none of my past partners or husband have ever really queried why I can't or didn't O with them or that I have to masturbate in front of them for it to happen. They just accepted that is how I am and never really helped me (certainly not long term or consistently) with finding a solution.


I find this comment interesting. I'll share with you how that comes across from the male perspective. I grew up receiving most of my sexual education from watching porn when I was young. Then when I became sexually active it became obvious that everything I watched in porn was faked and that in real life that the female sexual response seemed to be all about foreplay and that the actual sex part was just for us guys. Combine this with reading about sexuality to discover that most women do not orgasm via standard missionary-position intercourse, and for a guy it is a rather sad awaking to the realities of sex with a real woman. 

I remember in college feeling heartbroken and hopeless that I would never likely find a partner that I could "share" a meaningful sexual experience with as opposed to engaging in a precarious negotiation of sexual game of give and take. I almost came to accept that this is just how it would be. Until I met my wife and that relationship redefined everything for me. 

I can't help but wonder how many of your sexual partners had similar experiences and actually came to accept that for the most part that women just do not enjoy sex the same way as men, or as portrayed in porn films. If that is the case it would not be unusual for some men to just "give up" on the idea that their female partners would be able to enjoy sex the same. 

As I am writing this, you should not feel self conscious regarding the fact that orgasms are in anyway difficult for you, but instead be vigilant in communicating to your partners that it is very important for them to help you continue to try exploring new ways until you find something that helps. Otherwise most men likely just "don't get it" that you desire something more.

Some women from what I have read actually say it is important for each partner to be responsible for their own orgasms. Regardless of if you do it yourself or if you need to ask for something in particular, you should not assume that your partner will just naturally know what to do and motivated to do so. 

In the meantime experimenting with different creams and/or lubes seems like a very healthy exploration.

A tip regarding your SA and wondering how that impacts you, you should pay close attention to how well you feel like you actually trust your partner. Do you feel like he will be capable or do you tend to assume he will not know what to do and just take matters into your own hands. If you do this, there is an aspect you may wish to work on for being able to give up control and feeling a connection that your partner sincerely enjoys caring for you and helping you enjoy the pleasure of him doing so. 

Regards, 
Badsanta


----------



## sidney2718

Mr. Nail said:


> Similar over the counter sensitizers. Limited success. But, we Rarely had a problem with her reaching Orgasm. Everything we tried was pretty mild. By which statement, I mean they were nothing compared to the one time she put some Ben-Gay on my Scrotum.


How did they get you down from the ceiling?

But you are lucky that it wasn't tried directly on your penis. If it was, you might have attained orbit on your first try.


----------



## Lifeiscomplicated

Married but Happy said:


> Blood tests aren't always needed. A hormone specialist would be ideal, if you have one nearby. The specific formulation is Testosterone 4 MG/ML (presumably that's 4 micrograms per milliliter) in Botanical Base 30.


Thanks once again MBH for this info. I am seeing a new Psychologist/Sex therapist next week and I will mention this to her and see what she thinks.


----------



## DianaJennings

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Anon Pink

Married but Happy said:


> It is intended to be used daily, but we've found that it can be used a few times a week and be effective - it may be different for someone else, so you'd have to experiment. It's a very low dose of testosterone applied topically, so I think it is quite safe, as such things go. Women do need a little bit of testosterone, and their natural levels decline with age, just like with men. It comes in a base that acts as a decent lubricant - makes it more fun to apply. And the cream does not contain any estrogen products which are the usual culprits in cancers that affect women. (Estradiol does come in a patch that and can help with libido too; it's a safer form of estrogen that is unlikely to increase cancer risk - my wife did use that for a couple of years, even though she previously had cancer - but it didn't have much effect so she stopped using it.) Progesterone supplements may also help, alone or along with the testosterone cream.



I had cancer and my GYN prescribed the Estradiol patch and progesterone pills. They positively, like within a week of taking them, brought me back to near normal sexual functioning. But I really miss having such a strong sex drive. I always respond sexually but I rarely bring my own desire. I miss that.

Did your wife's GYN prescribe the scream cream? Is this something to use during sex or a daily application that works whenever sex is happening?


----------



## Married but Happy

Anon Pink said:


> Did your wife's GYN prescribe the scream cream? Is this something to use during sex or a daily application that works whenever sex is happening?


We have a hormone specialist locally who suggested and prescribed it for her. It's supposed to be applied daily whether or not you have sex daily, but it also seems to have an immediate effect as well, so we often combine having me apply it when we have sex.


----------

